# Ricordi collection - set designs, pictures, costumes



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Fans of Italian opera should check out the Archivio Storico Ricordi - Collezione digitale (Ricordi historical archive - Digital collection): http://digital.archivioricordi.com/en/.

Set designs, costumes, sketches, illustrations of operas - including Verdi and Puccini's.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I'm looking at costumes. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Those set designs should studied by every upcoming director/ stage builder. :angel:


----------

